# Full Facial



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

`
A situation presented itself this week, which added a new rule to my rule book. 
Some may find this a little confronting or alternatively PC conforming or dissenting. 
At the end of the day, it is about what you may or may not want in *your *car.

On arrival at the pick up point I was presented with a pax with one of the following three facial coverings shown below.

I informed the pax that I would be happy to transport them but only if I could see their face.
They declined. I declined. I waited 5 minutes and got a no (facial) show payment.
Which, if any would you transport?


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

I would drive number 2 and number 3, not number 1. Wouldn't have anything to do with not being able to see their face, just not the kind of person I would want in my car. Whereas I know plenty of motorcycle riders and muslims who are great people..


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

What about tinfoil hats?


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

A couple on here a looking to be de-activated.
Also check if your CTP insurance covers legal action against you for discriminatory practice
If not get yourself public liability insurance and a good lawyer
You are after all self employed


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> A couple on here a looking to be de-activated.
> Also check if your CTP insurance covers legal action against you for discriminatory practice
> If not get yourself public liability insurance and a good lawyer
> You are after all self employed


I don't see how it's discrimination to discriminate against an ideology that discriminates against freedom.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ubercide said:


> I don't see how it's discrimination to discriminate against an ideology that discriminates against freedom.


Tell that to the judge


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> Tell that to the judge
> 
> 2 wrongs don't make a right


As long as I'm not judged under Sharia law it should be okay.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Ubercide said:


> The Muslims in Indonesia have made it 'against their religion' to elect a non-Muslim leader despite theoretically being a secular country.


Do you understand the concept of democracy? When has Australia ever had a leader that was Muslim, or Buddhist, or Aboriginal, or .... (and the list goes on and on). Females make up ~50% of the population, yet we've only had one female leader. Yet you expect another country to do something Australia never has?


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Do you understand the concept of democracy? When has Australia ever had a leader that was Muslim, or Buddhist, or Aboriginal, or .... (and the list goes on and on). Females make up ~50% of the population, yet we've only had one female leader. Yet you expect another country to do something Australia never has?


I think u misunderstood Ubercide
Non muslims have no hope of holding office in Indonesia

The last Christian governor was hounded out of office on the pre-text he balsphemed against the Koran.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jay1960 said:


> I think u misunderstood Ubercide
> Non muslims have no hope of holding office in Indonesia


No I didn't. People vote for candidates that represent _their_ views best. It should not be surprising that in a predominately Muslim country the general populace is more likely to vote for a Muslim candidate. Australia is also a so called "secular" country, yet all of our leaders have been white males with only one exception, a white female.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> No I didn't. People vote for candidates that represent _their_ views best. It should not be surprising that in a predominately Muslim country the general populace is more likely to vote for a Muslim candidate. Australia is also a so called "secular" country, yet all of our leaders have been white males with only one exception, a white female.


Yep pretty much this. A non christian have no hope of being elected as the US president any time soon, and very similar here in Australia. Its not that there is any rules against it, but it will be almost impossible to get the necessary majority votes from a non majority group.

But I'm really not sure what the laws of another country have to do at all with picking up a passenger in Australia. There are plenty of people worldwide from every religion that violently suppress others, its not unique to any one religion.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jay1960 said:


> Wow - talk about a closed mind - you will fit right in living with those petty minded bigots


Not agreeing with you doesn't make me closed minded. I'm actually more open minded than most.


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> No I didn't. People vote for candidates that represent _their_ views best. It should not be surprising that in a predominately Muslim country the general populace is more likely to vote for a Muslim candidate. Australia is also a so called "secular" country, yet all of our leaders have been white males with only one exception, a white female.


With pick ups it is best to use your discretion at the time of pick up. I usually keep my doors locked and if I feel uneasy about the look of a passenger I will cancel (without charging rider) and drive off.

Regarding Muslims.. I sometimes pick them up incidentally but the ones with no beards are usually less extreme and more westernised anyway.



CBear said:


> A non christian have no hope of being elected as the US president any time soon, and very similar here in Australia.


You don't actually believe Trump is a Christian do you? He may speak the them but he certainly isn't. He knows how to get people to like him.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

CBear said:


> But I'm really not sure what the laws of another country have to do at all with picking up a passenger in Australia.


Absolutely nothing. Prejudice raises it's ugly head in many ways. People like Ubercide have an irrational fear of "having their throat cut" or being "beheaded for a $6 fare". I feel embarrassed for ignorant people like this.



CBear said:


> There are plenty of people worldwide from every religion that violently suppress others, its not unique to any one religion.


Indeed. How many Muslims were involved in the world wars where ~100 million people were killed? How many were involved in the Rwandan genocide in 1994? Or the ethnic cleansing that occurred in Bosnia in the 1990s?


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Absolutely nothing. Prejudice raises it's ugly head in many ways. People like Ubercide have an irrational fear of "having their throat cut" or being "beheaded for a $6 fare". I feel embarrassed for ignorant people like this.
> You can be as politically correct as you like but it's my choice if I choose not to pick up people who support the stoning of homosexuals.
> 
> Indeed. How many Muslims were involved in the world wars where ~100 million people were killed? How many were involved in the Rwandan genocide in 1994? Or the ethnic cleansing that occurred in Bosnia in the 1990s?


Oh come on. The people who fought in those wars followed rules.

You can't compare war and radical ideology (islam).


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Ubercide said:


> You don't actually believe Trump is a Christian do you? He may speak the them but he certainly isn't. He knows how to get people to like him.


It doesn't matter if I believed him or not, it was whether he could get enough people to support him thinking he was. Do you think he would have been elected without the "My favourite book is the Bible, abortion is murder" routine? There hasn't been a non christian president and it will be a while until there is. The actual denomination of Christian even matters there (eg good luck being a catholic)


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Ubercide said:


> Oh come on. The people who fought in those wars followed rules.
> 
> You can't compare war and radical ideology (islam).


Harming people based on an areligious ideology is more palatable to you?


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

CBear said:


> It doesn't matter if I believed him or not, it was whether he could get enough people to support him thinking he was. Do you think he would have been elected without the "My favourite book is the Bible, abortion is murder" routine? There hasn't been a non christian president and it will be a while until there is. The actual denomination of Christian even matters there (eg good luck being a catholic)


John F Kennedy was Catholic, just saying


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

He was yes. Thats why I said good luck. Also being a democrat helped.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

If they don't get in your vehicle how can they claim on you CTP


----------

